# Cost for Foot Trimmer?



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Anyone know what a current price is for having a foot trimmer come and do your herd? This isn't something I normally do but I've got several cows that need some hoof attention and think I need to get a trimmer come in. I'd just like to know a price ahead of time so I don't get too surprised. Has anyone had one recently?

Jennifer


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Jennifer L. said:


> Anyone know what a current price is for having a foot trimmer come and do your herd? This isn't something I normally do but I've got several cows that need some hoof attention and think I need to get a trimmer come in. I'd just like to know a price ahead of time so I don't get too surprised. Has anyone had one recently?
> 
> Jennifer


Jennifer in the Upper half of Wisconsin the professional Hoof Trimmer was charging $13.50 per cow. It may have bumped up a wee bit by now with higher cost of fuel....cheers


----------



## caseyweiss (May 26, 2005)

Here in western Ohio, my trimmer gets $15 per cow. He also needs a 220 power supply for his chute.

Casey


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Thanks both of you. That's a big help. 

Jennifer


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are we trimming feet? 

If I have a cow whose toes cross or grow abnormally she is culled--bad feet will ruin a cow after she is 7-8 years old. 

Is it different in the dairy world? 
Ox


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Why are we trimming feet?
> 
> If I have a cow whose toes cross or grow abnormally she is culled--bad feet will ruin a cow after she is 7-8 years old.
> 
> ...


Yes, Ox, it is different. The Modern Dairy Cow is not your Father's Oldsmobile.
More like a young man's toys - 
High Performance & High Maintanance
Roughly 85% of US Dairy cows live in confinement facilities and dine on High-Octane Diets. Few of these cows will live to be 7-8 years old.
The other 15% of US Dairy Cows live on grazing or modified grazing Dairy Farms. They will require less "incidence of" hoof trimming, and have a better chance of living 8+ years, but even they eat some pretty rich diets.
Cheers from UpNorth.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Our hoof trimmer charges 22.00 for one cow, and 11.00 per cow if more than one cow. Not sure if he would go up to where you are, probably would depending how many cows you were trimming. He is near Glens Falls. 


Jeff


----------

